# Replacing idler pulley spring on Ariens ST824



## bneubauer001 (Feb 8, 2016)

During our recent Maryland blizzard, I fired up my recently acquired (but 20+ year old) Ariens ST824. Made it one pass down the driveway before it stopped moving. When I opened the service panel, a broken spring popped out. It appears to have come from the idler pulley that provides tension to the drive belt when the drive lever is depressed.

I have a replacement spring. I have the unit split in half. I cannot figure out how to install this spring (no access and I cannot see where the long end of the spring attaches to the frame).

Seems like if I could remove the large engine pulley, then this would be easy. It appears to be connected to the engine with a large nylon nut, but I cannot seem to break it as the pulley spins freely. 

Can anyone advise me on either how to remove the pulley, or how to replace the spring without moving it? Where does the spring attach to the frame? Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum bneubauer001

I think this has been asked before and someone has a photo of it. Hopefully they'll be along soon. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe one of these might help.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/73129-where-does-go-2.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/31705-924108-traction-drive-belt-spring.html


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

You can get the spring without removing the pulley. A pair of Needle Nose Vise Grips helps considerably. 

An impact wrench will remove the drive pulley instantly


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

*ST824 TRACTION Idler*

Firstly, please verify the model number. This discussion is for 924050: ie Ariens ST824 1979-1990.

TRACTION Idler is not engaged via the traction handle lever. 
It always provides tension on the the traction v-belt. 
Only the Auger Idler is engaged by the auger handle lever. It forces the auger belt taut, and then the auger pulley is driven. 

Pic is with the traction pulley removed, showing the drive spindle. the other end of the spindle shaft has the Aluminum Friction Disc (ie not the Rubber wheel). 
Removing the traction pulley is not easy. Some pulleys have a small hole you can jam a screwdriver blade into... 

Spring on lower left is for Traction, I believe the skinny spring in background is for Auger Drive.


----------



## bneubauer001 (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone. The model is 924050. I would really like to get the spring attached without taking the engine pulley off, but I cannot seem to figure out how to fit anything in there. PArt of the problem is that I cannot locate the notch or indent on the frame where the long end of the spring attaches to.


----------



## bneubauer001 (Feb 8, 2016)

conwaylake said:


> Firstly, please verify the model number. This discussion is for 924050: ie Ariens ST824 1979-1990.
> 
> TRACTION Idler is not engaged via the traction handle lever.
> It always provides tension on the the traction v-belt.
> ...


This is it exactly. The pulley does have a hole where a screwdriver could go although when I tried to use this and a large ratchet it started to deform the pulley around the hole. I do not have an air compressor/impact wrench. Just an electric impact driver.


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Do you have the bottom cover off??? You can get the spring on/off without removing the pulley. I've done it.


----------



## bneubauer001 (Feb 8, 2016)

Zedhead said:


> Do you have the bottom cover off??? You can get the spring on/off without removing the pulley. I've done it.



Last night I finally figured out where the spring attaches to the frame. I was able to reach up there with my hand and attach this end. Now I need to get the short hook end of the spring on the idler arm. I believe that it can be done without removing the pulley but it is awfully tight in there. Any tips of how to do this step? I have to go out a pick up a long neck needlenose plier to see if I can get it that way.


----------



## Jeff Potter (Feb 5, 2020)

Any further tips on this? I'm in the same situation!


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

I have no more to offer. I gave up on all 3 of my ST824's, 2 winters ago. 
Keep looking for a small hole or grab point.


----------



## Jeff Potter (Feb 5, 2020)

I got it to work! I removed big nut from big pulley. Pulley can't remove coz bracket in way. lifted pulley out an inch. Installed spring from bottom. Cant see where to hook spring in photo. i found a hole thru body and it worked. replied once and lost reply. typing fast now!


----------

